# Chat tonight, who's in?



## car guy

Just thought i'd throw a reminder out for everyone.


----------



## roadrner

Hope to make it. Missed last week. rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Good reminder! I am still off a day because of the 3 day weekend.
I'll be there...jimz too.


----------



## Sundance

I should make it


----------



## TX Street Racer

I'm gonna try to make it tonight........I've gotta go next door to the neighbor's house tonight form a litle bit...but I'll try to make it back in time


----------



## blackroc

dang, the extra day this weekend threw me off. I thought today was Wednesday until I saw this.


----------



## JordanZ870

Don't forget, guys!


----------



## car guy

Come one, come all.


----------



## blackroc

I'm there and the water is fine.


----------



## coach61

Hi guys, Sorry i left so quick last night but the wife came back from the pool and said food..lol....Doubt I will make next week as we will be on our way to Vegas that day but will be home for the next one, but was good seeing what was news last night gonna check out the HL's as we travel tell my wife what a great deal they are and see what I can accumulate..lol..


Dave


----------



## car guy

It's that time again.


----------



## JordanZ870

I'm in...though probably a bit late. Swapping Alternators in my gals truck.
The @#%&^@ thing spun a bearing and stranded us 10 miles from home on the way to out drum-jam.


----------



## txronharris

so since this is an open "chat", how about this: if you have your choice, wood track or plastic? From what I've been able to see, wood is the preferred way to go, but the cost is prohibitive for most of us. Whadda ya think?


----------



## JordanZ870

txronharris said:


> so since this is an open "chat", how about this: if you have your choice, wood track or plastic? From what I've been able to see, wood is the preferred way to go, but the cost is prohibitive for most of us. Whadda ya think?


 I think it is a good topic for chat this eve...so click on the link at the top of the page & join us! LOL


----------



## Rawafx

Maybe we could also discuss the "not so good news" about Walthers buying Life-Like.......

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## car guy

Just a reminder...........


----------



## coach61

I'm in...missed at the moronic chit chat..lol...


----------



## JordanZ870

Me too!


----------



## coach61

Get in chat


----------



## car guy

Who's joining in tonight?


----------



## jack0fall

car guy said:


> Who's joining in tonight?


I showed up a little after 12 and the only one there was CarGuy, but I could not grab his attention... Sorry I missed the chat. Man does working till midnight ssssssssssuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkk!!!!! 

Catch you guys one of these nights.

Jeff


----------



## roadrner

jack0fall said:


> Man does working till midnight ssssssssssuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!
> Jeff


I think getting up at 4:30 am to beat traffic sux too!. Way back in the 80's when I worked for Control Data, my shift was noon to eight. Loved that shift!
:devil: rr


----------



## car guy

jack0fall said:


> I showed up a little after 12 and the only one there was CarGuy, but I could not grab his attention... Sorry I missed the chat. Man does working till midnight ssssssssssuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!
> 
> Catch you guys one of these nights.
> 
> Jeff



Sorry about that  , i've got a habit of just getting up & leaving my comp. when i'm done. Maybe we'll see you next week.


----------



## okracer

:::::raisein hand ::::: iwas there i was there lol


----------



## jack0fall

car guy said:


> Sorry about that  , i've got a habit of just getting up & leaving my comp. when i'm done. Maybe we'll see you next week.


Oh Sure... Just fess up the choices were: watch anna nicole or talk to a slot geek.... :jest: Can't blame you - I would have done the same thing... Maybe next time.

Jeff


----------



## car guy

Anna Nicole, no way. See ya tonight?


----------



## stew22

i'll be there :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

i'm in for a while :wave:


----------



## coach61

Hello is this  thing on?


----------



## JordanZ870

Chat this eve....8-17-05 Be there or you will not be allowed to have slot cars any more. You will have to give ALL of them to Dave! 


(this post was paid for by the commitee to swamp Coach1 with E-mail) :jest:


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm on vacation, so I should be in tonight.


----------



## car guy

I'll try my bestest to get in there.


----------



## roadrner

car guy said:


> I'll try my bestest to get in there.


Me too!  rr


----------



## car guy

Anyone?


----------



## coach61

I"ll be in but I"ll be late. I have some duties at Church tonight so it will hold me up a bit...Its all good though and I"ll log in asap.

Coach


----------



## JordanZ870

Its time again, guys & dolls! Don't be a square, just be there!

What: HobyTalk SlotChat
Where: Chat ROOM
Who: YOU! (if you are cool enough!) 
When: This Eve, 7:30ish Central Standard time


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Its time again, guys & dolls! Don't be a square, just be there!
> 
> What: HobyTalk SlotChat
> Where: Chat ROOM
> Who: YOU! (if you are cool enough!)
> When: This Eve, 7:30ish Central Standard time



Evill house guy will be here shortly he will remain nameless ( Allan) so I will probibly be late at the best.. so have fun...


Dave


----------



## coach61

Oh Sure I get in a couple of late and all you weines went to bed.. PWWWWt.....LOL...

Coach :drunk:


----------



## JordanZ870

coach61 said:


> Oh Sure I get in a couple of late and all you weines went to bed.. PWWWWt.....LOL...
> 
> Coach :drunk:


 Dear square, uncool guy, :tongue: 

You missed one heck of a party. oh well...maybe next week....if you are not too busy with your new best buddy "Allen".


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> Dear square, uncool guy, :tongue:
> 
> You missed one heck of a party. oh well...maybe next week....if you are not too busy with your new best buddy "Allen".



Ya like you could have a party without me.. plllllllllllllllllleease.... :tongue:


----------



## coach61

Ok we are all in chat now Join us!


Coach


----------



## sethndaddy

EVILHOUSEGUY was in last night Dave, he said if there were more tjets on the platform it could have stayed, but not the rocket car, room flyers you race.


----------



## coach61

Hahahahaha Ed...that was too funny...I was amazed how fast my wife volunteered to help carry the table out to the garage once I pulled the track off it.. hmmm I still think it was a conspiracy...



Caoch


----------



## car guy

Who's in?


----------



## stew22

i'll be in tonite for a little while.


----------



## JordanZ870

I'll be there! WooHOO!


----------



## coach61

Already there...


----------



## TX Street Racer

I'll be there in a litle bit.....gotta finnish browsing a few boards and emails...then "PINKS" comes in in a bit.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I'll be there! (about 7pm CST)


----------



## car guy

Anyone gonna be here tonite? I'm going to try.


----------



## coach61

7:47 ESt and Not a soul....Whats going on around here ya bunch of slackers
:drunk:


----------



## car guy

bump....


----------



## car guy

Where is everyone???


----------



## car guy

Coach, aren't we a little old for hide-n-seek?


----------



## yokozuna4x4

hi all...when is the day for the chatroom?
everyday or 1 day a week?
i have my 2nd dragrace today(sun) so ill be away most of the day...ill check back and see whats happning..


----------



## jack0fall

Wednesday 8:00 p.m. is when most of us take control of the chat room. But that is not to say that you won't find a few of the guys lurking in there other times of the week. HTH

Jeff


----------



## car guy

Well, anyone?


----------



## JordanZ870

It's that time again, Fellas! Looking forward to seeing you this eve! I need someone(s) to whine, p,b&m to. lol


----------



## car guy

joez870 said:


> It's that time again, Fellas! Looking forward to seeing you this eve! I need someone(s) to whine, p,b&m to. lol



I'm not so sure I want to hear it Joe... :tongue: , ah what the heck, count me in.


----------



## JordanZ870

Chat this eve, guys! 12-28-05!


----------



## bluerod

what chistmas makes me think about back in 1962 getting my first slotcar set it was a aurora crossover track set with two fords white convertible and yellow hardtop ever since that day i been a slotcar fan and also fan of fords sorry if this message a week late thanks bob


----------



## JordanZ870

First Slot chat of the year guys! 1-4-06! (wed) C;mon in & help kick this new year off right! I will be in around 7pm Central time. See ya there! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Hoping to get in tonight. Probably won't make it until 9:00 EST, later. rr


----------



## JordanZ870

C'mon guys! Chat this eve! 1-11-06! 730 pm Central or so....


----------



## okracer

ill try to pop in for a while i have to work early in the morning tho on thursday three am comes really really early but ill do my best to pop in and say hiya


----------



## Captain Fred

I'm in.......


----------



## JordanZ870

c'mon around again, guys! Lets talk slots! 1-25-06 730ish pm central!


----------



## JordanZ870

Hey GUYS! C'mon in & Chat this eve! (2-8-06 730ish pm central time) Sign up to win one of those great looking pink JL cars!  :tongue:


----------



## car guy

You mean you're giving your car away, Joe?!?! See 'ya, later that is...


----------



## roadrner

Ouch CG! I think we need to send one to your wife so she can beat you in some laps. See ya on the chat. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## hojoe

OK, how do I get in chat? I clicked on chat. It said welcome me. I clicked on enter chat and got a red x in a box. Do I need a Plug-in or something?
hojoe


----------



## jack0fall

yes, you need to get java. I used to have the website in my favorites but I think it was www.sun.com . HTH


Jeff


----------



## car guy

Grab your party hats, it's chat nite!


----------

